
Team Backed by Microsoft Co-Founder Paul Allen Locates USS Helena Wreck - erickhill
https://www.seattletimes.com/nation-world/team-backed-by-microsoft-co-founder-locates-uss-helena-wreck/
======
ApolloRising
Working link: [http://archive.is/J5V7L](http://archive.is/J5V7L)

